# Deal Island Maryland Grids



## JWW427 (Oct 28, 2020)

Whilst planning my circumvention of Maryland and Virginia in search of anomalies and star forts with my wife, hopefully in the upcoming winter, I found this.
Deal Island State Wildlife Management Park, Eastern Shore of Maryland USA.
When I called the management office, they said they were not aware of any strange geometrical patterns or odd rectangular ponds. Oh? Really?
On their website you get the standard fare of birds and sea grass. Not much to see on the ground or by car, and they know that.





https://dnr.maryland.gov/wildlife/Pages/publiclands/eastern/dealisland.aspx
Well, well, looky here folks. The birds and fish have been busy over the centuries. These are not salt ponds or oyster beds either.
Some sort of farming and aquaculture was going on with geomantic and geometric small irrigation canals. Thank you Native Americans.
Here we have more evidence of grids and anomalies from those ancients, I believe.
Researcher John M. Jensen is a resource for the ancient harbors and quays in this area as well.
Pictures speak a million words.



Here is Ocean City Maryland.
This is a prime example of how the modern world has moved in and–––probably–– built atop the old sunken fields and harbors. A distinct possibility anyway.
I think those fields were once high above sea level.



*An aside:*
However, I visit friends in Massachusetts every summer. I talked to some local commercial fisherman and asked if there was any indicator of sea level rise over the last 35 years. They said it varied year by year, storms caused floods, but overall they could not see much real change if any at all.
Ill take their word for it, but not NASA's.
Has anyone else here asked about it from seaside locals? Do tell.


https://climate.nasa.gov/vital-signs/sea-level/
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/nasa-data-global-warming/


----------



## UnderTheOaks (Oct 29, 2020)

There is extensive history in this area in regards to ancient agriculture and farming.  Living here in this area I've often thought about how a Chinampa system of gardening would be ideal here.  

In Delaware there are ancient shell middens at Cape Henlopen Park.  There is also a WW2 history there as well with Fort Miles.

"Piles of seashells near Cape Henlopen, a spit of land jutting into Delaware Bay where it meets the Atlantic Ocean near the town of Lewes, aren't just debris washed ashore by historic storms, UD doctoral candidate William J. Chadwick reported March 20 during a Geological Society of America meeting. "These piles, or `shell middens,' are ancient trash heaps from harvests," 
http://www1.udel.edu/geology/AncientHarvests.html
The Cape Henlopen Archaeological District is a discontinuous series of discrete shell middens of varying sizes and cultural affiliation. The shell is mostly clam and oyster with cultural material in the form of lithics, ceramics, and bone present in varying quantities. They range in temporal placement from approximately 500 B.C. to 1600 A.D.
http://www.dnrec.delaware.gov/parks/Information/Documents/National_Register/CapeDistrict.pdf
There is also Fort Delaware:


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 29, 2020)

The whole area is very interesting as far as anomalies and suspicious star forts are concerned.
Evidence of ancient farming and grid lines permeate the coastal landscape.


----------



## UnderTheOaks (Oct 29, 2020)

I agree, there is an extensive canal system and a long history of ship wrecks, piracy, colonization, and native culture.  

Not sure if you have visited Fort Monroe in VA, but it's very interesting.  



https://www.nps.gov/fomr/index.htm


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 29, 2020)

Its on my list for my winter trip.
I posted about it somewhere.


----------



## cvltrsply (Dec 31, 2020)

If anyone needs any info on fort Monroe or this part of southeastern VA I live here! Just moved a few miles up the road a couple of months back but I lived 5 minutes from fort Monroe and we visit often for walks with friends. Very interesting place. Starfort still in impeccable shape. Also, have friends who live in the old housing 25 yards from the fort walls.

Also, we have "Old Point Comfort" an old hotel that was massive on the fort grounds. Guess what? Burns down in 1920. Massive architecture and all red brick. Here's the original building. Was rebuilt and is now a retirement home. 

https://www.dailypress.com/history/...-old-point-comfort-20140307-photogallery.html


----------



## cvltrsply (Jan 30, 2021)

Hey all, did some on the ground footage inside Fort Monroe VA- Content is uploading now. Feel free to give any insight into things I may have not seen!


_View: https://youtu.be/3hsZ-6vIpOQ_


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 30, 2021)

Spectacular! Nice job.
This fort rivals some of the nicer ones in Europe. And few American forts if any have this much infrastructure inside.
A work of art.
I still cant figure out why its such an odd shape. Wouldn't it be easier to build an octagon with eight point bastions?


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 30, 2021)

I'd hazard a guess that this tower is a later addition but damn it looks like a conning tower on a carrier!


----------

